
Using Environment Variables for Database Credentials - orablaineos
https://learncodeshare.net/2015/05/13/using-environment-variables-for-database-credentials/
======
Raellan
Another approach/method to dealing with identifiers, tokens, or system
information (hostnames associated with your REST/DB/etc. calls) is to utilize
serialized JSON/YAML. Also stored as KV pairs you can open/process/assign in
your porject code. Thus keeping sensitive hard coded data elements out.

Really they are much of the same. Just a slightly different approach.

